

Ask HN: How long to grow organically? - eberfreitas

Hi guys!<p>I have this startup in Brazil and we are 7 months old now. By the 6th month we had a small reduction on our numbers. That is because we were not involved with the project, implementing new things, interacting with people and so on. I got married and my partner was having a baby by that time.<p>I'm pitching some investors and one of them wants to know why we had that reduction. Why the numbers didn't increased organically even with our absence, based on the products quality.<p>My question is... Is it possible to a fairly new startup, with no money for advertising, grow organically on an emerging market? Is his doubt reasonable?
======
Slashed
In my opinion, it doesn't matter if his doubt is reasonable, as long as you
want to get funds from him, you better explain why. Good luck with your
startup!:)

~~~
eberfreitas
Well, I did... I told that we were absent, and that should explain the
reduction, but he thinks that it should grown organically... That's my
question. The fact that it didn't grow organically proves that it's not a good
product, not worthy of an investment?

~~~
Slashed
I see.. The investor should understand that your company is still in its early
stage. No, it doesn't prove that you have a bad product or something, it's
just that your company is not mature enough to work on its own(that's what
makes startups a quite risky investment but sometimes it pays off very well -
startups are meant to grow).

------
eberfreitas
Thanks guys :)

